# Missing lang/php



## nexy_sm (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to install PHP under my freeBSD 8.0 but in folder lang there is no php, only perl and two more things. Is there any explanation?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2010)

You have no, or an incomplete, ports tree. See the portsnap section of http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html, and portsnap(8).


----------



## nexy_sm (Apr 22, 2010)

in ISO file which I used to install FreeBSD there is no PHP5... Obviously I have to add it but how?


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 22, 2010)

I kind of remember you mentioned in other thread that you don't have Internet connection on your FreeBSD (running on vbox, if I'm not mistaken)?

`# portsnap` requires Internet, and if you don't have one, you'll have to resort to binary installation using `# pkg_add`.

There are few threads discussing offline installation that may help you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't bother with the ISO, because ports/packages on the ISO are outdated as soon as they ship. Get a fresh ports tree, and work from there. Use the information in the Handbook, and in ports(7).

Edit: if sixtydoses' observation is correct, it certainly wouldn't have hurt you to mention that very important fact ..


----------



## nexy_sm (Apr 22, 2010)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> I kind of remember you mentioned in other thread that you don't have Internet connection on your FreeBSD (running on vbox, if I'm not mistaken)?
> 
> `# portsnap` requires Internet, and if you don't have one, you'll have to resort to binary installation using `# pkg_add`.
> 
> There are few threads discussing offline installation that may help you.



After rebooting I was granted Internet. I solved problem by applying sysinstall and I choose distribution with ports, and after that i did like in every tutorial.

As far as I understood i have to update information about ports? I will follow the instructions, hoping i will not destroy something.

Thanx people!


----------

